# Superfast easy browsing on your kindle



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I previously posted this announcement under the subject "Book Of The Web" and was swiftly demoted to the darkest depths of the book bazaar. So I'll try again - if you want fast easy access to the web on your Kindle homepage try this:

www.readingthenet.com/bookoftheweb

try it - you won't be disappointed.

Robin

Note to moderators: I'm not trying to sell anything and I don't have any ads or other revenue generating things on my site. All I'm doing is trying to improve the web browsing experience for all kindle users.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? I don't like to install things that I don't know anything about, especially whether they are safe.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I've heard of the readingthenet.com , but not the rest. And it was on Mobilreads, it could've been the same guy saying it. :shrug:


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

stevene9 said:


> Has anyone tried this? I don't like to install things that I don't know anything about, especially whether they are safe.


Hi,

You can try it without installing anything by pointing your kindle browser to www.readingthenet.com. The book to download contains a collection of web sites that you can surf directly from your homepage without having to open the browser. I previously posted about the site on this topic http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=printpage;topic=50124.0. This "book" builds on top of site for even easier browsing.

Robin


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Belle2Be said:


> I've heard of the readingthenet.com , but not the rest. And it was on Mobilreads, it could've been the same guy saying it. :shrug:


Yep that was me. Anybody who interested in further info can read the post here: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119726

Robin


----------



## p010ne (Jun 8, 2010)

I do not see an option to move this book into a collection folder?


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

p010ne said:


> I do not see an option to move this book into a collection folder?


This is because the book is actually in periodical format (like for newspapers and magazines). The reason for this is so that we can have a nice easy to navigate table of contents. The downside is that the Kindle does not allow you to add periodical format books to collections ;-(

Robin


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks!  I downloaded it to my Kindle & I like the book format.  It is easy to navigate & the web articles I looked at have been very easy to read.

I'm going on a trip overseas next month and am hoping to use the Kindle web browser to keep up with basic email & US news when wifi is not available.  I think this will make it much easier to do that.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

lynninva said:


> Thanks! I downloaded it to my Kindle & I like the book format. It is easy to navigate & the web articles I looked at have been very easy to read.
> 
> I'm going on a trip overseas next month and am hoping to use the Kindle web browser to keep up with basic email & US news when wifi is not available. I think this will make it much easier to do that.


Great! I'm glad you like it and find it useful.


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> Has anyone tried this? I don't like to install things that I don't know anything about, especially whether they are safe.


I've tried it and it's great! I can even get a few British newspapers on my Kindle. In fact, they even list these Kindle Boards for easy access on the Kindle.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW!! Thank you, Robin!! That was so much fun!  I never use the browser, but would like to use it more. 
Can you add google maps? I find the directions so small, that I have to use a magnifying glass. I have the 3G, wifi version, & like the ability to look for directions, etc. if I had to from the car.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks useful.  Got it downloaded to our two DXs.  Will be giving it a trial for the next couple of weeks.  Thank you.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Toby said:


> WOW!! Thank you, Robin!! That was so much fun!  I never use the browser, but would like to use it more.
> Can you add google maps? I find the directions so small, that I have to use a magnifying glass. I have the 3G, wifi version, & like the ability to look for directions, etc. if I had to from the car.


Glad you like it. Improved map support is already my to-do list 

Robin


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, Robin! Let us all know when you have it ready for us.


----------



## p010ne (Jun 8, 2010)

I have your book on my iPod app with your setting to display graphics, but there are just placeholders & no graphics?


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

p010ne said:


> I have your book on my iPod app with your setting to display graphics, but there are just placeholders & no graphics?


Currently my focus is just on making the site work smoothly on the Kindle. Access for other devices/browsers may or may not work. At some point in the future I may look at other devices but at the moment I don't have enough time - sorry 

Robin


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Robin Gardner said:


> Glad you like it. Improved map support is already my to-do list
> 
> Robin


In the meantime there a couple of links to kindle map apps in the new updated Book Of The Web. You will find the links under the new "Web Apps" section. To update the book just go to the "Update this book" section and the new version will be downloaded automatically.

Robin


----------



## p010ne (Jun 8, 2010)

Robin Gardner said:


> In the meantime there a couple of links to kindle map apps in the new updated Book Of The Web. You will find the links under the new "Web Apps" section. To update the book just go to the "Update this book" section and the new version will be downloaded automatically.
> 
> Robin


  The graphics in those displag just fine from your book in my iPod app!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Robin, this is so incredible & exciting!!!!   I could read the directions & the map was so cool as well. LOL! I still can't believe all the new fun stuff that I'll be reading on my kindle, thanks to you. I even went here to the kindleboards, but I didn't remember my password to type in, so either that was the reason I couldn't read the indvidiual topics or not. I'll try again with typing in my password. I might even try to tackle getting email or if not, to try to read posts from my Yahoo groups. Thanks again for explaining what to do.


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

Robin Gardner said:


> In the meantime there a couple of links to kindle map apps in the new updated Book Of The Web. You will find the links under the new "Web Apps" section. To update the book just go to the "Update this book" section and the new version will be downloaded automatically.
> 
> Robin


Does this mean you're the developer of the Book of the Web? If so, how about Hello! magazine in the list of British publications? I can actually get to it by typing in the URL within the Book of the Web, but I'd love to see it on the list.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

There's another web site that does something similar called KInstant.com.

You can enter any URL into a text window, and it'll pull up the mobile version of the site!


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Toby said:


> Robin, this is so incredible & exciting!!!!  I could read the directions & the map was so cool as well. LOL! I still can't believe all the new fun stuff that I'll be reading on my kindle, thanks to you. I even went here to the kindleboards, but I didn't remember my password to type in, so either that was the reason I couldn't read the indvidiual topics or not. I'll try again with typing in my password. I might even try to tackle getting email or if not, to try to read posts from my Yahoo groups. Thanks again for explaining what to do.


Thank you!

Unfortunately you cannot (currently) log into sites so you won't be able sign into kindleboards or yahoo groups. You can however access email & facebook since requests for these pages are redirected to the full mobile site.

Robin


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Gail K said:


> Does this mean you're the developer of the Book of the Web? If so, how about Hello! magazine in the list of British publications? I can actually get to it by typing in the URL within the Book of the Web, but I'd love to see it on the list.


Yes I did the book and I'll add it to the next update - probably under the "Entertainment" section.

BTW if you want to be notified of updates to the book then follow me on twitter.com/readingthenet. Otherwise just check for updates from the section within the book now and again. Currently I plan to update it about once a week.

Robin


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

Robin Gardner said:


> Yes I did the book and I'll add it to the next update - probably under the "Entertainment" section.
> 
> BTW if you want to be notified of updates to the book then follow me on twitter.com/readingthenet. Otherwise just check for updates from the section within the book now and again. Currently I plan to update it about once a week.
> 
> Robin


First, I want to tell you how much I'm enjoying Book of the Web. I tried to see if there was an update today, but I was in a steel building and lost the 3G connection. No available WIFI there. I'll try again. I don't tweet, but I can check withing the book.

Thank you for Hello! Yes, it does belong in the Entertainment section.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, I just have to say this is pretty awesome. Now with the new update it displays like other magazines and going from one to the other section is so easy. I don't know if my browser is faster now after the update or what, but this is pretty snappy. I love it. Now if I could get some german news sites on there I would be in heaven. 

Really neat. Pages load very fast. Now I am using wifi right now so its bound to be faster than 3G, but still. 
I am still exploring all that is there. 

Great job on this. Very user friendly, Thank you.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info., Robin & all the work done.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Atunah said:


> OK, I just have to say this is pretty awesome. Now with the new update it displays like other magazines and going from one to the other section is so easy. I don't know if my browser is faster now after the update or what, but this is pretty snappy. I love it. Now if I could get some german news sites on there I would be in heaven.
> 
> Really neat. Pages load very fast. Now I am using wifi right now so its bound to be faster than 3G, but still.
> I am still exploring all that is there.
> ...


Thanks!

You can suggest some German sites to be added to the book via this link www.readingthenet.com/bookoftheweb/suggest or just post them here. Currently all non english sites go under the "International" category but if these list grows then I will put them in a new language category e.g German News, Russian News etc.

I will probably be releasing a new book next Monday or Tuesday. This will include the Hello magazine site amongst others.

Robin


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't wait to try this. How exciting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

tag


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Robin ~ Thank you for doing all the work, Book of the Web is great!

Is there a way to include Comcast.net as a site on the "Email & Facebook" section?  Would be a great way to access my email.

thanks again!


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

JennSpot said:


> Is there a way to include Comcast.net as a site on the "Email & Facebook" section? Would be a great way to access my email.


No problem. I usually update the book every Monday/Tuesday at the moment. However I am away next week so the next update will be about 28 Feb.

Robin


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Robin,
Thank you for that excellent web tool. Is there a chance that you could include www.spiegel.de for German news?


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

manou said:


> Hi Robin,
> Thank you for that excellent web tool. Is there a chance that you could include www.spiegel.de for German news?


Yes. It will be in the next update of the book.

Robin


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh that is absolutely brilliant, I am very much looking forward to the update.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

Robin Gardner said:


> No problem. I usually update the book every Monday/Tuesday at the moment. However I am away next week so the next update will be about 28 Feb.
> 
> Robin


Thanks for Hello! It's sometimes hard to find where I live.

Any chance you could add Verizon e-mail (netmail.verizon.net)? As it is, it is not optimized for mobile sites like the Kindle. I've tried and it doesn't work directly. No biggie if you can't because we travel with a netbook also.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know if you are able to do this, but since others are asking if you can add on email sites, so to speak, can you add "aol.com" or whatever the proper name for it's mobile site? I would love to be able to read my email, if you are able to do this. Thanks!


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Gail K said:


> Thanks for Hello! It's sometimes hard to find where I live.
> 
> Any chance you could add Verizon e-mail (netmail.verizon.net)? As it is, it is not optimized for mobile sites like the Kindle. I've tried and it doesn't work directly. No biggie if you can't because we travel with a netbook also.


Sorry I can't make this work through my site as it requires a secure username/password.



Toby said:


> I don't know if you are able to do this, but since others are asking if you can add on email sites, so to speak, can you add "aol.com" or whatever the proper name for it's mobile site? I would love to be able to read my email, if you are able to do this. Thanks!


Yes I will add the mobile site to access AOL mail in the next update.

Robin


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

I have just updated the Book Of The Web with the latest requests. Unfortunately I was not able to include a link for AOL mail as the mobile link does not detect the kindle as a mobile browser and just redirects to the full site.

Other highlights in this update include:


Shiny new icons for websites
Structure of book now optimised for 3.1 periodical viewer 
Non english sites now have a subsection for each country
Clicking a zip code on any web page now opens a map of the location in www.kindlemap.net

Let me know if you want any other sites added.

Robin


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

Robin Gardner said:


> I have just updated the Book Of The Web with the latest requests. Unfortunately I was not able to include a link for AOL mail as the mobile link does not detect the kindle as a mobile browser and just redirects to the full site.
> 
> Other highlights in this update include:
> 
> ...


You rock! Thanks for all you're doing. My husband and I both really enjoy Book of the Web.

I know I keep asking for additions, but we love the book so much. Are there any French periodicals you can add? We're taking a French course and it would be fun.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got the new update on it, thank you, looks great.

It works so great with the Kindle browser, awesome job.


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

This looks promising. Thought I'd add some items to the list of suggestions, if you don't mind : ) Please forgive me if these are on the wrong place.

boingboing.net (I didn't see this on here, but I might have missed it)
kotaku.com
gamespot.com
tor.com (did I miss this one, too?)
blog.us.playstation.com

Thanks : )


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll collect all the suggestions and look at putting them in the next update. Sometimes sites won't get in right away if no category exists for them yet. I also need to prevent the book becoming too large and difficult to navigate. But please keep the suggestions coming and I'll try and fit in as many as I can.

Robin


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for trying, Robin. I appreciate it. Sorry AOL didn't work. I can't wait to download the update.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I just downloaded the updated book of the web and I think it is fantastic. Thank you very much for your effort 
I have another request, could you please include http://www.thestandard.com.hk for Hong Kong and greater China news?


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

Wonderful! I just downloaded it and I love how easy it is compared to the experimental browser. And very quick. Thank you very much for this.

As for suggestions, how about Canadian news sources, like CBC and the Globe and Mail (Newspaper)?

Thanks again.


----------



## Hombre (Jan 11, 2011)

Robin....just a line to say thanks for all the work you are doing. The Kindle is no longer "just" a Kindle. You have transformed it totally. Our morning coffee is now so much more enjoyable.
Here  in northern Spain the Kindles creates a lot of interest when we are using them and your contribution causes a few wide eyes. Once again...many thanks.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Many thanks for glowing report - makes the effort all the more worthwhile  

Just a note that I am keeping track of all the suggestions posted on this thread - even though I may not reply to each suggestion. 

Also users of the book might like to know that the next update will include the ability to bookmark your own sites and have them accessible from the book via a "My Sites" section. Should be out in a couple of weeks if all goes well.

Robin


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you so much Robin for trying to get the AOL email to work, & for making the kindle even more fun to use!!!!!


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I tried to download directly from my K3 but got
a message that said I couldn't download it.
Any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Just tried to download it again and was successful.
Thanks


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Mt first attempt failed also, but the second one worked fine.  Thanks so much for all the work you put into this.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Robin, just wanted to let you know that the Comcast.net email site works really well, thank you for adding it!

I am very excited about accessing my email via the kindle...we are going on a trip to Belgium and I will be able to keep in touch with everyone back home.

thanks again for all of your hard work!
Jenn


----------

